# N-scale layout finally started 1/19/16



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

Well i am actually ready. Had my granddaughter help me get the foam glued to door.
I got excited to see track layed down LOL.
going to try to take as many pics if i can remember.
32x80 inches should be fun.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Not quite ready for a Golden Spike ceremony but a good start non the less.

Magic


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

Do you have a track plan picked out?


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

/6 matt said:


> Do you have a track plan picked out?


This was the start of my layout before health issues but its all ready to go now. The upper track will have about a 1 1/2 inch rise in the middle about 2 feet wide so i can bring it down gradually on the curve. There will be some changes to it but this is the start.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=22289


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

Going to be a nice long process for me.


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

My granddaughter wanted to help out so make a spacer and draw center lines for me.


----------



## Mr_Impervious (Feb 21, 2016)

Look at that face! She is taking this very seriously! Plus, she has her best tiara on!  Enjoy the construction!


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

Mr_Impervious said:


> Look at that face! She is taking this very seriously! Plus, she has her best tiara on!  Enjoy the construction!


She loves helping out.


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

Very nice, i will be watching patiently, i too will be starting my N Gauge layout this coming week, 8x4. Your layout will give me some ideas. Thanks for the pics, and its great to get the grand kids into it.


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

This should take me a hundred years to finish ! Just got the outer loop done today.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Ml-toys said:


> This should take me a hundred years to finish ! Just got the outer loop done today.


I know how you feel. I share your pain.


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

*Finally*

Well i got some track down and a test run on the outer loop, now i can run one while doing the inner loop. Crappy camera vid, but excited to see something move.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Nice! Good to see motion huh?


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

VegasN said:


> Nice! Good to see motion huh?


It sure is


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

I feel ya. I keep looking at the east loop of my layout and I don't even have the track laid on that side yet. Been built a couple months now, and still no track running. I thankfully have had the center and west loop up and running. The center section 8 months now, the west loop, maybe two months maybe. It takes time and patience, which is NOT my strong suit. But this hobby will force patience on you. I almost don't kill the spiders on that side.....at least its something moving....lol.....


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

I hear ya, between my health kicking up again and taking care of my granddaughter its rought to get time. Thats why i have this classified as my retirement project.
I am already retired/disabled and 52 years old, started trains on and off the past couple years so i figure if i make it to 80 i may get it done.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Haha. I sometimes hope and pray my layout is never done. I can just see me ripping it all out and starting over.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Ml-toys said:


> Well i got some track down and a test run on the outer loop, now i can run one while doing the inner loop. Crappy camera vid, but excited to see something move.
> 
> https://youtu.be/Wdf6NlvVTsA


lol going faster than the speed of sound there!

Nice work, looking good!


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

It's going so fast, it looks like it might fly off the rails! 

-J.


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

Mr.Buchholz said:


> It's going so fast, it looks like it might fly off the rails!
> 
> -J.


That was 3/4 throttle


----------

